# Robin's Nest Web Cam



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

http://camera.compsys.to/view/index.shtml

These are our tech support people, I guess this is from outside their office window.

It's so cute to see the momma robin feed her babies!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent  
I showed my daughter as the male brought a caterpillar and flew off with the fecal pouch.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee.. it does not work for me... I'll have to go to tabathas i guess..


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

My door's always open to you Cid!


----------

